# Looking for 10 ml Clear Glass Dropper Bottles



## PuffingCrow (4/3/15)

Hi guys and gals,


Anybody know where i can find 10ml Clear Glass Dripper bottles for my DIY juice, cant seem to find any local

Thanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL (4/3/15)

I'm sure @Derrick will be restocking soon,
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories


----------

